
FCC has to pay journalist $43,000 after hiding net neutrality records - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/03/fcc-has-to-pay-journalist-43000-after-hiding-net-neutrality-records/
======
Something1234
This case should be settled out of the pockets of the people who screwed up.
It shouldn't be the burden of the taxpayer to support these fuck ups.

------
londons_explore
The government has to fork out $43k..

That'll totally stop them doing it again...

------
java-man
where are the records?

